# Booooo, Bah Hum Bug



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2017)

It's my birthday today and I can do anything I want as long as it has to do with snow removal. They say 12 to 15 inches before it's done. More late Friday and into Saturday morning with a follow up storm starting Monday. Looks like maybe 30 inches total by Tuesday.

 "Billy G"


----------



## dave2176 (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Billy and I hope you received a snow blower for your birthday. Be careful out there.
Dave


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Billy !!


----------



## Mark_f (Feb 9, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> It's my birthday today and I can do anything I want as long as it has to do with snow removal. They say 12 to 15 inches before it's done. More late Friday and into Saturday morning with a follow up storm starting Monday. Looks like maybe 30 inches total by Tuesday.
> 
> "Billy G"


I knew there was a reason I moved out of Connecticut . Happy Birthday Billy!


----------



## RandyM (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Bill!

And Please, do not over do the snow removal thing. Take lots of breaks.


----------



## songbird (Feb 9, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> It's my birthday today and I can do anything I want as long as it has to do with snow removal. They say 12 to 15 inches before it's done. More late Friday and into Saturday morning with a follow up storm starting Monday. Looks like maybe 30 inches total by Tuesday.
> 
> "Billy G"


Happy Birthday from San Diego, (expected 80 degrees today)!


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 9, 2017)

Heck of a way to enjoy a birthday, but remember it could always be worse......make the best of it. Happy BDay.


----------



## thomas s (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Billy.


----------



## Cobra (Feb 9, 2017)

All the best on your birthday!  Same storm is heading for Moncton but we just got out this morning, heading south.
Hope winter is mostly done by the time we head back.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy B-day Bill, and as Randy said, Take it easy on the shoveling. The nice thing about snow is it will eventually melt. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Billy G, from sunny Tucson, Az with a high of 86 today (sorry I had to plug that in) 
Have a wonderful day!


----------



## savarin (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy birthday Bill. I will think of you when we reach the forcast 97 on tuesday.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Bill.

Take it easy on the snow. That's what kids are for. (Do they still do that, like we did?)


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2017)

Nope, they don't. I have three adult sons living here. Snow removal today will be their job, like it or not.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mikey (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Bill! Sounds like a great day to curl up with coffee and a good book.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2017)

I got a 73 year old gear design book for my Birthday. Gonna read it cover to cover today. Machinery's Gear Design Handbook by W. A. Tuplin. Awesome book.

 "Billy G"


----------



## royesses (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy Birthday Bill.

Roy


----------



## Reeltor (Feb 9, 2017)

Bill Gruby said:


> I got a 73 year old gear design book for my Birthday. Gonna read it cover to cover today. Machinery's Gear Design Handbook by W. A. Tuplin. Awesome book.
> 
> "Billy G"



That's the ticket, nice hot cup of coffee, paging through your new book and supervising your sons on the proper method of snow removal 
Happy Birthday and many many returns of the day


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 9, 2017)

Happy birthday Bill !


----------



## brino (Feb 9, 2017)

Have a great day....and many more!
-brino


----------



## LucknowKen (Feb 9, 2017)

Many happy returns!
lk


----------



## David S (Feb 9, 2017)

A very Happy Birthday Billy.  Is this going to curtail you visit to Billh50?  I was looking forward to getting a pic of it all set up and a smile on Billh50's face.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 9, 2017)

It shouldn't David. Not down here anyway. Everything should go just right.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 9, 2017)

H-B B-G!!!

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

